# Whats in the box



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So all you GMR and LMR guys, what do carry when fishing the river? When wade fishing there's only so many lures a guy can carry...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

a little of this and a little of that....
a mix of soft plastics, jigs, topwaters, shallow, mid and deep cranks of both minnows and craws, Spinners just to name a few, I wear a vest and it weighs about 80 lbs....

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> a little of this and a little of that....
> a mix of soft plastics, jigs, topwaters, shallow, mid and deep cranks of both minnows and craws, Spinners just to name a few, I wear a vest and it weighs about 80 lbs....
> 
> Salmonid


Good lord, 80lbs! I hope you don't trip!

A

Mr. A


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Jigs and lots of soft plastics, I carry two small boxes that hold cranks and stuff in them, all that in a little green over the shoulder bag. (I don't carry any spinners like mepps because I've never had luck with them but that's probably my fault) my favorite crank to use is actually the strike king bitsy minnow, my go to bait out of my box/bag though is definetly a 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig head and the 3" gulp minnows, great bait it's so easy to use just barely twitch it and it looks like a wounded minnow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

montagc said:


> Too much.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Also guilty of this...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

For wading I just have two small boxes in my pockets, one of rebel craws and minnows, the other with some plastics. Pliers and snips in a belt pouch. I just have to carry my rod and reel.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... tubes,spinners,rapalas,jigs,and everything i need to rig up and drift bait like worms or crawdads..and of course...FLUKES!!


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on the time of year...for smallies:
Spring - soft plastics; spinner bait; top water during spawn;
Summer - crawdad crankbaits; soft plastics; buzzbaits; fluke / zulus;
Fall - spinner baits; Pop'R; fluke / zulus
Winter - tube jigs;


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> a little of this and a little of that....
> a mix of soft plastics, jigs, topwaters, shallow, mid and deep cranks of both minnows and craws, Spinners just to name a few, I wear a vest and it weighs about 80 lbs....
> 
> Salmonid


about the same as Salmonid, try to cover water from top to bottom except I have one of the fanny pack tackle bags that weighs about 40 pounds. One lure I am going to try and use more of this year is a hard body swim bait. I was testing one out a couple of years ago before an Alabama trip and wore the crappie out with it in the lmr.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Lures: Zulu, 3 inch grubs, craw crankbaits. other: water, pliers, tape measure, small hand net, Ruger LC9.


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

I wear a back pack which allows me to bring a lightweight mix of tackle and plenty of water bottles. Really enjoy how its out of my way while wading.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am horrible at this. I have a sling pack that is comfortable. I have 6 Plano divided boxes with all my cranks,Plastics,jigs. Pockets in the sling pack holds spinners. 
I always carry extra reel. Pliers. Fish attractant 
I know so much is over kill and pointless. But with my OCD tendencies I can not be unprepared


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Gulp "Alive!" Minnow/Grubs, white 3"
Assortment of Jigheads
A bag of tubes
Some roosters
A couple shad imitation cranks
Vibe baits (Gay blades/Laser blades/Cicadas)
Pliers
Tape Measure/Scale
Wet wipes
Poncho
A little spray bottle of 100% Deet
"In Case of Gar" Gloves
Knife
Food

I carry a soft tackle box, that almost looks like a mini duffle bag that makes it easy to swing over my shoulders and walk around and cast.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a small peanut butter container (empty and cleaned out). Put a small eye bolt thru the lid. Rope thru the eye bolt and wear it around my neck. If it doesn't fit in the container, it doesn't go. Come spring trout, that,s wear I carry my minnies...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Backpack with:
Spinner/spoon box
Crank/stick/suspender box
Lipless crank/popper/misc stick box
Jig head/hook/weight box
Many colors of grubs, 2" and 3"
Tubes and some other random soft plastics
Pliers, light, scale, etc
I also keep some secret items on my person. Never under estimate (what I've heard referred to as) God's Country, it helps to be prepared.

Assembling a fly fishing kit has proven to be a whole other story.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Zulu, Rebel Craw, Pop-R, and a chartreuse double willow blade spinner bait in my hip sack. I also carry a hook remover, my phone in a ziplock, and TP in a ziplock. I think that covers it.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

When I wade I usually have the kayak with me as well. I don't really fish much from the kayak very much. I use it to get to where I'm wanting to fish then I get out and wade. So I really don't have to limit myself much as to what I bring with me since it all stay in the yak and all I have to carry is my rod and reel. I use a loop of rope over my shoulder to keep the kayak close too. So my box is a big 9.5 ft kayak! 


2-3 extra rods
cast net ( I may set up a rod for catfish in the kayak)
at least one can of corn
cell phone/wallet in a ziplock bag
Plus my regular tackle bag


On the occasions where I don't want to bother taking out the kayak. I do carry a single small plano box that I attach to a belt loop with a few spinners, cranks, jigs and twister tails and a few tubes. I have a Leatherman tool that I keep in my pocket as well.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i like to keep it simple since most of the time if im wading its going to be a quick trip....if i have more time the kayaks coming with me. one small plano box with a white spinner and the double willow chartreuse. couple cranks....rebelcraw and a square bill bomber i like. couple jigs with a few different grubs. drink of choise and the camera


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Backpack with:
> Spinner/spoon box
> Crank/stick/suspender box
> Lipless crank/popper/misc stick box
> ...


I pretty much do what K of A does. I have 3 different backpacks (3 different sizes) & 2 different vests; I vary the amount that I take depending which one Im carrying. 
I take at least one extra spool and a tape measure. My backpacks have water bladders and Ill clip a water bottle to my vest, I usually have some type of beef jerky. I keep my phone, keys and camera in a dry box and I clip that on somewhere. I have various small landing nets but I usually dont take them.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I also have TP and a first aid kit in my bag


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

3 sticks of dynamite, a Rambo knife, a .380 cal pistol and a Spot tracking device. All this talk of beasts on the LMR got me thinking self protection. Oh and tubes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

My yak is my floating tackle box, I just clip it to my belt while wading. I usually bring a tackle bag with 2 large planos with all the hard baits, and a soft plastics binder. Also in the bag is sunscreen, polarized sunglasses and a waterproof camera. Other than that 3 poles, a small dip net, and a Hawg Trough measuring board. On my body is my wallet, phone, keys and whatever I'm carrying that day.

I brought all that crap to the WWR today and didn't get a nibble in 4hrs. Next time I'm bringing a cane pole and digging up worms.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

When wading without the kayak, I have a fishing vest and have two small tackle boxes/trays (one in each big pocket). One box has my hard baits including minnow baits, few spinners, jigs, and maybe small crankbaits. The other has terminal tackle. I also carry few selected plastic lures that I have confidence in. Usually couple different colors of 4in worms, tubes, and couple different color curly tail grubs. For color and which specific hard baits, I go with my confident baits. I try carrying very few lures I can but try to make sure I got something for each situation.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

-A backpack with a 2L water bladder
-a 360 box full of various hard baits (floating minnows, poppers, shallow cranks, lipless cranks, suspending jerks, spinnerbaits)
-a bunch of tubes from 3 1/2" down to 2 1/4"
-some flukes and/or zulus
-senko type worms from 5 3/8" to 3"
-trick worms
-some other plastics
-marabou jigs
-some kind of smallish swimbaits
-inline spinner/spoon wallet half full of rooster tails, kastmasters and Blue Foxs
-a smaller box for hooks and terminal tackle
-a digital scale, a tape measure, knockoff boga grip, hook file, pliers, sunscreen, TP
-and a partridge in a pear tree.

But I'm retooling for this year so ask me again in a few weeks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

when wading, rebel craws tubes and some sinkos.

just curious whats the legality of carrying concealed on the river?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

fallen513 said:


>


Dude fallen those flies have sick detail, something tells me you didn't tie them with thread and feathers (except the last one). Nice! I just started tying flies myself, I'm looking in to making something like the last one for the spring white/hybrid bass run.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was a bit unsure so I went out to the truck and drug my river backpack inside to have a look. Heres the inventory of the whole catastrophe....

a swiss army knife I got for christmas, the old knife I had for thirty years I walked off and left at the Hamilton dam.

A little ziplock baggie full of jigheads. A little plastic condiment container with some more jigheads. Two cards of marabou jigs. (one grey, one black)

A folded up map of how to get to a certain spot on the upper LMR without trespassing.

two xtra batteries. camera.

headlamp. 

pliers.

a cephalopod fossil. these guys were squidlike creatures. lots of cool fossils on the LMR. I drag some home all year long.

A plastic box of grubs and assorted soft plastics with, you guessed it, more jigheads. Hey its that time of year, in warmer times half the jigheads will be replaced with a container of lipless crankbaits to night fish with.

A box of minnow plugs from big to little to floating to suspending.

A box with inline spinners, a couple spoons, a few little georges.

A box with about a dozen topwater plugs in it, some prop baits, walking the dog plugs, Pop-r style chuggers. (and a paper clip for some reason.)

A walnut (I have no idea)

Two baggies of three inch grubs

A box with hardware... Hooks, swivels, beads, jerkbait and plastic worm hooks, etc.

A side pocket with an empty fly leader package and another small fossil in it.

another side pocket with an expired doe tag in it and two loose chartruese grubs an ink pen and a tiny notebook.

Then to all this gets added somedays lunch, water, raincoat, even maybe a weapon if I'm going to fish somewhere that makes me nervous and a box of lures to fit that day's fishing picked out of the tackle in the big tackle boxes that dont go to the river.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That's funny that you mention fossils. I've noticed the upper LMR has a lot of good fossils but the lower LMR has a lot of fossils that are pretty eroded. The smaller creeks in the SW Ohio area have some incredible Ordovician age fossils. Finding a good cephalopod fossil is awesome, finding a good trilobite fossil is truly memorable. I am still hoping to find some ancient Indian artifact(s) eventually. I thought I found a stone axe once but further examination revealed to be just a cool looking river rock.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

If your ever going out route 350 to the LMR at Ft Ancient stop at the junk store at the top of the hill by Camp Kern he has some awesome indian stuff in there and some cool fossils. Its a cool junk store, the junk in there has junk there's so much stuff.

There used to be a serpent mound bigger than the one in Adams County just downstream of Morrow on the LMR by Stubbs Mills, destroyed around the turn of the century.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting. There were also extensive earthworks in and around Milford and Newtown, and there is a very long Hopewell embankment in Mariemont that ends at the famous Madisonville Site. We should talk history sometime Stink haha


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> ...something tells me you didn't tie them with thread and feathers...


Actually the last one is completely synthetic...and other than the mono eyes, the others are 100% hair, thread & feathers...except for the rubberband grub. 

Hybrids & white bass are having a field day right now on shad flies!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Actually the last one is completely synthetic...and other than the mono eyes, the others are 100% hair, thread & feathers...except for the rubberband grub.
> 
> Hybrids & white bass are having a field day right now on shad flies!


Well that crayfish is ridiculously impressive. Nice dude. I'm looking to tie some puglisi style flies in shad patterns and beyond for the whites and hybrids.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know the waters you're talking about, but i wade fish a lot. I carry more than I really need. I use a good sized fanny pack but use it over the shoulder. 

I always have jigs from 1/16 to 1/4 plus bodies (3" curly tails), natural colors produce best for me. These are my go to baits.

I also carry 1/8 and 1/4 oz spinner baits in white. chartreuse and a couple of more neutral colors.

Jerkbaits are a must, this past year the standard original rapala produced very well for me. Much better than husky jerks or X-raps.

Plastic jerkbaits are big producers for me too- actually a cheapy W-mart renegade bait was best for me this past year.

Most years, crankbaits are big for me, but not this year, but I still carry some shallow to medium diver crankbaits- medium to shallow divers in various colors.

Carry a supply of various in-line spinners as well, but rarely use them. Though 2 years ago, I caught my 2 biggest smallies on a Mepps. 

I tend to carry more than I need, I may only use 1 or 2 baits a day, but I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Oops, forgot topwaters- always have some. Love the topwater bite, so I always give 'em a whirl


----------

